# Climbing, Rock and Mountaineering Cabo area



## Gringo_Con_Queso (Jul 11, 2011)

So I'm packing/selling my stuff getting ready for moving to Los Cabos area. I was looking at some of my climbing gear, and deciding what to bring. I'm not sure what kind of backcountry activities I will get into, but I would like to find some. I have a snow peaks stove and a MSR international. Does anyone happen to know if there is any source of snow peaks fuel down there?


----------

